

Show HN: Learn how to navigate the 4th dimension  - joshu

My coworker Drew (http://traipse.com/) wrote a beautiful iPad app to teach about the fourth dimension (coordinate spaces and such.)<p>http://fourthdimensionapp.com/
======
sumukh1
That is pretty cool. Didn't get it as I don't actually need it, but my advice
is to put this in front of Schools. Education sales could really help.

To sell it to schools, Drew might want to add practice problems or send out
promo codes to schools with iPad programs. Good luck!

Clickable: <http://www.fourthdimensionapp.com/?ref=hn> iTunes ($2.99):
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-fourth-
dimension/id504201...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-fourth-
dimension/id504201783?ls=1&mt=8)

------
craze3
Wow, this has got to be the best way to learn about the fourth dimension!
There's hardly any resources that are this interactive for such a cause.

Also, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four-dimensional_space>

